# A little magic



## bentwoody66 (Sep 15, 2022)

Making the old, broken, tired all new again


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 27, 2022)

And.......... finished product.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 27, 2022)

What I started with.


----------



## phantom (Oct 27, 2022)

Ah Ha   now I get it.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2022)

I'd call that a parts resurrection. Nice job!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 17, 2022)

I can fix you up if anyone needs this done to a broken stem, just private message me with your needs


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Nov 17, 2022)

Nice clean work


----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Vinz (Dec 15, 2022)

can't wait to see it with the bars ,


----------

